# ID this component



## ammocat (6 Aug 2008)

I received a photo that has travelled half way around the world. This component was found during a EOD clearance operation, that is a lot of speculation on what it might be. One guess is that it is a piece from a helicopter. I am hoping that someone with some experience with helicopters can confirm whether there is any possibility of this item coming from a helicopter. 

Thanks


----------



## medaid (6 Aug 2008)

I know it's not what you're looking for... but it looks like a Harpoon to me.


----------



## WrenchBender (6 Aug 2008)

Do you have any reference as to scale/dimensions of the item ?
It does not look like anything I have ever seen used on any of our helo's. 
As MedTech put it, it looks like a harpoon head.

WrenchBender


----------



## Snafu-Bar (6 Aug 2008)

Looks like something that you find at the end of a flag pole?


----------



## Ammo (6 Aug 2008)

Not sure about a flag pole. I tend to believe more about the harpoon or actually spear tips or spear guns. But agree with WrenchBender, definitely would be nice to get additional info: where was it found? what are the markings on it? Scale...
Ammocat - Is this a brain teaser (i.e. do you have the DS solution?) or are you actually looking to find out what it is...


----------



## geo (6 Aug 2008)

odd as it might seem... have you tried to google the part number that appears in the casting ?


----------



## ammocat (6 Aug 2008)

Ammo and Geo,

I have tried to goggle the part number and several variations of it, with no success. I have no information,dimensions, etc, available at this time. The item was recovered during a clearance operation in Kosovo, then the photo was passed to individuals on clearance ops in Lebennon, and then slowly made its way back to me. So far no concrete leads to follow (and no DS solution). One source in Kosovo claims it is a helicopter component, but I have not received a component name or any tech data to back up that statement. 

Hard to confirm what something is when you don't even know where to start.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Aug 2008)

Have you tried one of the aviation forums?


----------



## WrenchBender (6 Aug 2008)

I did a little research, possibly it might be part of the Air Data Sensor from a Ka-50.
I tried to find a picture but not many close ups of the nose





The end of the spear like thing pointed directly at you

WrenchBender


----------



## WrenchBender (6 Aug 2008)

Better picture 
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russia---Air/Kamov-Ka-50-Black/1295268/M/

WrenchBender


----------



## George Wallace (6 Aug 2008)

Looks like a match.


----------



## beenthere (6 Aug 2008)

I doubt that it's anything directly related to aircraft of any kind. Looks like an aerodynamic design though and some/most of the material would seem to be aluminum. I would think that it is the tip of a projectile/missile. Probably not a modern product. 50's or 60's USSR or East European. Has anyone checked the numbers & letters (style) against USSR and East European.
If all else fails take it to The Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## Franko (7 Aug 2008)

It does resemble the Ka 50's riggins....but the small winglets are at a 90 deg angle to each other in the photo compared to what was found on the ground.

The piece found in the forest has the winglets as one solid piece.

Interesting though.

Regards


----------



## Sf2 (7 Aug 2008)

Nice find!!

If you compare the original photo and the Airliners.net photo, you can see the second set of winglets are angled downward at around 45 degrees.  I think this is a match.  That would be a pitot tube.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Aug 2008)

Have KA-50s been operational in the area where this piece of equipment was found?


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Aug 2008)

Hmmm, doesn't look like a pitot-static boom...front (left) shape os wrong, and there is noe series of small holes on the side to provide a static vent port...I'm thinking more along the lines of some kind of harpoon/projectile...

G2G


----------



## Sf2 (8 Aug 2008)

G2G, where was it mentioned that it was a pitot/static system?  I said pitot only


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (8 Aug 2008)

AI think SF2 is right. Looks like a pitot tube. The static vent are usually seen on the airframe behind the pitot tube. It is the first time I've seen this kind of pitot tube instead of the plain one with no wings.


----------



## beenthere (10 Aug 2008)

It does look like a pitot tube. The tip looks like a heating element that has been discoloured by heat which would be logical as it needs anti-icing and the other end appears to have a threaded tube connection which would also indicate that it would be a pitot tube. To discolour the metal it would have to have been very hot. Hotter than necessary for anti-icing. Either a malfunction occurred or it was designed to run hotter than necessary.
The things that must be winglets look like something from a Jules Verne creation. 20,000 Leagues Over The Sea? If it's actually a pitot head possibly it was on a long boom that extended foreward from a high speed aircraft or missile and the winglets were to counter vibration. If not a pitot head it could have been something to take in air for sampling for the presence of chemicals or whatever. The Argus ASW aircraft had a sniffer to detect diesel exhaust fumes from submarines that were running their engines.


----------



## ammocat (11 Aug 2008)

This photo has been posted on numerous different sites and passed around various EOD pers and ammo tech. I am not sure who actual made the ID, but it appears that this item is a "swift rod ILS antenna" from a MiG 23 (or possibly similar aircraft). Thanks to everyone for their input and help in figuring out what this item is.


----------



## beenthere (11 Aug 2008)

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/AWA1/101-200/walk189_Mig23/images_Jeff_Keip/39_'Swift%20Rod'%20ILS%20Antenna.jpg I found several photos of "swift rod ils".
The link shows one that's foreward mounted on a Mig-23. 
It's definitely a strange looking object. Right out of the ironworks like lots of other Soviet products. 

If the the photo had been posted on the fixed wing forum you would have had it identified within seconds as those guys are brilliant.  Rotor heads are a bit slower--but very stable.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2008)

beenthere said:
			
		

> ....Rotor heads are a bit slower--*but very stable*.



If the SAS is working...  ;D


----------

